# Skaven Shields



## TheFiercestCreature (Dec 20, 2010)

This my sounds stupid, but I was wondering if there was anywhere that Skaven shields can be purchased from. I can't see them in the shield section of the GW site and I want to convert some gobbos and men to Skaven slaves. How ironic would Dark Elf slaves be? Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

this place is good
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/advanc...7qp6fmqho5hl1s1krkff0&search_in_description=1


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> this place is good
> http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/advanc...7qp6fmqho5hl1s1krkff0&search_in_description=1


You say that; however, have you personally ever bought anything from them or are you just relying on the feedback of others:grin:?


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

You can also find skaven shield sprues in the Bitz section of the Skaven army on GW.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> You say that; however, have you personally ever bought anything from them or are you just relying on the feedback of others:grin:?


I bought something once arrived almost instantly and was very well priced and the guy who runs it is very handsome, not that his looks should influence your purchase but be safe in the knowledge your package has been handled by a pretty boy:grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

HiveMinder said:


> You can also find skaven shield sprues in the Bitz section of the Skaven army on GW.


thats the slings


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

yes, there are also slings in the bitz section, along with the shields.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

cant see any shields in the bits or shield section, your not in the uk are you Hive?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440123a&prodId=prod1290053

Skaven Shields.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Creon said:


> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440123a&prodId=prod1290053
> 
> Skaven Shields.


no, GW front page


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The UK GW site doesn't have sheilds. The US one does though for some reason....


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

the shields are not on the U.K. website for some reason

Would be much easier and cheaper to order from Bitsandkits

I have ordered a few times in the past year and never had any problems and delivery is quick


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

> safe in the knowledge your package has been handled by a pretty boy:grin:


I thought I had to go to Thailand for that?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Odd, clicking on it brings up skaven shields for me. Probably remembered. Here is the path I went to on GWUS: Warhammer, Warhammer Armies, Skaven, Bitz, Shields. Easy as pie.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

@Creon: Use the country select drop down on the GW main page to change your location to the UK, then look. Its not there.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sweet jesus!, its like $4 for 8 shields plus postage


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep. Lots less on Ebay for the same. That's where I'd go.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

oh bitz, classic advertising lol.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Flindo said:


> oh bitz, classic advertising lol.


And yet even at 10p each i have not sold any skaven shields today:cray:


----------



## TheFiercestCreature (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, my internet at home is buggered so I have to check the forum when I'm at work lol. Classic time useage. My friends and I are kind of doing our own tale of 3 gamers thing, where we only get £30 per month for our armies. So it'll be next month before I buy any. Just wondering if it were even possible to buy them and it is very stupid that you can't get them from the UK GW store. Thanks again.


----------



## Flem (Feb 11, 2011)

In case it's not to late, i advice Hoard o' Bitz. It's an ebay store that sells most plastic bits for a decent price.

Feedback: i have orderd quite a few times from them now, and never had any problem. Delivered within a week.

Flem


----------

